# Schwinn Front Atom Drum Conversion and other Services



## zunigaschwinn (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello all my profession is manual machinist for more than 30 Years, so im able to manufacture alot of things. one in which is that i am able to  machine rear atom drums to front atoms drums. i've been doing this for years and
been doing this because there isn't that many front atom drums available. When i machine the the atom drum i also replace the shaft and bearings.
I have done this numerous of times. These pics are from this month. 

i have several bike parts from frames, to fenders, to petals. mostly schwinn parts but it can also be applied to other bikes.
I also do fender rolling, frozen goosenecks and seatposts, fork straightening, kickstand removal, also welding, and strut bars.
you can send me a pm, or email me at _____________
Very new to forums, am i able to post my email in posts? sorry if its a stupid question lol. 

heres pictures


----------



## zunigaschwinn (Mar 29, 2014)

heres more pictures


----------



## looneymatthew (Mar 30, 2014)

*Welcome to the cabe    ,,,,, franc-o     z.*

Pura vida

great work i have had him repair/ fabricate many a cycle parts . Highly recommend. 
He has built space shuttle parts for n.a.s.a.   Has a full old school machine shop at his house .


----------



## dodgerblue (Apr 1, 2014)

Your work is really nice . you have a p/m .


----------



## 48b6 (Apr 6, 2014)

Location ?


----------



## 38special (Nov 19, 2014)

I believe he is in Gardena CA and  at The Long Beach Cycle Swap meet every month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

